

Nanomsg – Building Blocks for Distributed Messaging - cookrn
http://nanomsg.org/

======
cookrn
I thought this project was interesting because it was created as a follow-up
to 0MQ with the changes long discussed on the author's blog.

* [http://250bpm.com/blog:4](http://250bpm.com/blog:4) (Why I should have written 0MQ in C instead of C++ Part 1)

* [http://250bpm.com/blog:7](http://250bpm.com/blog:7) (Does GPL hurt free software?)

* [http://250bpm.com/blog:8](http://250bpm.com/blog:8) (Why I should have written 0MQ in C instead of C++ Part 2)

* [https://github.com/nanomsg/nanomsg](https://github.com/nanomsg/nanomsg)

